# Western PA Regional meeting



## Julie (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, 

I think we need to start a thread dedicated to the meeting. DennisS can you tell me when your family union is?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be watching this closely. You can count myself, my wife and our 3 y/o in for sure. 

I told my oldest son about it and he asked if he could join us also. I said I'd ask. 

Once we get things going further down the line afer we have an idea of date and number of people, we'll have to get a list together of what everyone will be bringing.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 10, 2010)

Count me in and the boyfriend too I guess... lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2010)

I told my wife today and ask a couple we hang with also. Thay are all game.


----------



## carmenb (Apr 10, 2010)

My wife and I are definitely in! It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on the thread. Depending on where you guys pick to meet up I might try to make it. I'm only like 40 minutes south of Gettysburg


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2010)

Can I get in on this? Oh please please please.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Can I get in on this? Oh please please please.



I'm sure there would be no problem.


----------



## Julie (Apr 11, 2010)

Of Course Steve, I was going to pm you if you didn't show up online by today. 

Doug, yes your son can come, you know he might not be the same after hanging out with all of us. Holy cow is this going to be nice.

I'm gong to start a list of people and post it just to make sure I have everyone. Mike and I were talking about a menu and we thought of having wings & ribs. How does this sound?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2010)

Julie said:


> Of Course Steve, I was going to pm you if you didn't show up online by today.
> 
> Doug, yes your son can come, you know he might not be the same after hanging out with all of us. Holy cow is this going to be nice.
> 
> I'm gong to start a list of people and post it just to make sure I have everyone. Mike and I were talking about a menu and we thought of having wings & ribs. How does this sound?



Keeping a list is a great idea. Maybe update the original post the the person and # tentatively coming so everyone would have an idea of the # of people when it comes time to figure out who's bringing what.

Wings and Ribs sound yummy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

I can feel Tom lurking around and remaining nuetral here again.. Come on Tom you're invited!


----------



## Julie (Apr 11, 2010)

I kinda thought the ribs and wings would smoke him.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2010)

How about July 10th?

This is who I have down, did I miss anyone?
Runningwolf - 4
Ffemt - 3
Rodo - 4 
Carmen - 2
Daisy - 2
Xaner - 2
djrockinsteve - 2
denniss - 2
Me - 2

Some of you guys are coming a good distance, if anyone is interested there is a bed and breakfast in town which is about a half a mile from my place, I can call to see what there rates are and if they are willing to give a discount. Let me know. Once we get a date down, then we will work on a food.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 12, 2010)

Julie, 

We might be Me, My wife, our 3 y/o my son and his girlfriend. He started making mead this year and beer last year.

This is going to fun...The 10th should work for us.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

i got my pup tent I do have a bocci set if you want it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 12, 2010)

July 10 could be a perfect time to take a vacation day.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

I will most likely be the one who would not be able to do a Saturday. We have virtually every Saturday a wedding thru mid. December. This year we will exceed 50 weddings. I know July 10th is out for me, however if I may, I will give Doug a few bottles of wine for all to try.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

DJ I am happy and bummed. I am happy to see you will have steady work throughout the summer, but was also looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> DJ I am happy and bummed. I am happy to see you will have steady work throughout the summer, but was also looking forward to meeting you.



I'm generally available most Sundays thru Thursday. I too was psyched about meeting several of you.

When I was growing up on the farm we were all into the CB craze. Mongoose was my handle. We would go to parties to meet all the local cb'rs. It was very exciting. I have gotten that feeling again.

Those who moderate this site can see how many times I'm on, and often I don't log in, just sneek a peek.

I would really like to meet all of you and it will happen eventually I'm sure. I have some questions that would be easier to ask in person than typing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

Dj, if it doesn't happen this time there is still the rest of the year. We would like to do something later on like hitting the wineries up here and that would also give "yins" a chance to picked up some used bottles and fresh juice. Daisey got a small sample of that this past weekend and even avoided seeing me. LOL


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I can feel Tom lurking around and remaining nuetral here again.. Come on Tom you're invited!



Just a little to far for me.
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

My wife has a rotating day off from work each week. I try to do something on these days when we don't have too many things to do here. We've gone to some wineries or wine shops etc.

This will give my wine more time to age.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I will most likely be the one who would not be able to do a Saturday. We have virtually every Saturday a wedding thru mid. December. This year we will exceed 50 weddings. I know July 10th is out for me, however if I may, I will give Doug a few bottles of wine for all to try.
> 
> Maybe next time.



We still need to get together for lunch at Eat n Park. Maybe one day early next week. Not sure what my schedule is this week. I'll give you a call after the weekend. Maybe Tuesday....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2010)

That would be fine, I like Eat n Park. Even worked at the Village E.n P. years ago as a baker. It was a blast.


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> How about July 10th?
> 
> This is who I have down, did I miss anyone?
> Runningwolf - 4
> ...


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> > How about July 10th?
> ...


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Julie, looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2010)

How about July 10th?



This is who I have down, did I miss anyone?
Runningwolf - 4
Ffemt - 3
Rodo - 4 
Carmen - 2
Daisy - 2
Xaner - 2
djrockinsteve - Unfortunately no
denniss - 2
Me - 2
Wyntheef -2 (maybe 1)

Some of you guys are coming a good distance, if anyone is interested there is a bed and breakfast in town which is about a half a mile from my place, I can call to see what there rates are and if they are willing to give a discount. Let me know. Once we get a date down, then we will work on a food.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> > How about July 10th?
> ...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's an idea if some of you would like.

Everyone who would like to participate bring one bottle of their wine. After everyone checks out the label etc., all the bottles are placed in a group and each person randomly selects one bottle, (not theirs) to take home and add to their collection to try later.

Kinda like a grab bag. It would be a grab bottle.

Thoughts. I'd send a bottle.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm planning on bringing near a case to share and trade off


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Here's an idea if some of you would like.
> 
> Everyone who would like to participate bring one bottle of their wine. After everyone checks out the label etc., all the bottles are placed in a group and each person randomly selects one bottle, (not theirs) to take home and add to their collection to try later.
> 
> ...



That's a really cool idea! I will def have something in a bottle by then... lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I'm planning on bringing near a case to share and trade off



you were quicker thanj me. I was thinking the same thing and a few extra private stuff for the host and hostest


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 13, 2010)

This is going to be exciting!


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't think of coming to a gathering of winos without bringing some to share.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm gonna talk to Kat about having her drive home. I'm usually the driver but I think for this gathering, she will have to take the wheel on the way home.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 13, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> That's a really cool idea! I will def have something in a bottle by then... lol



Damn, I really don't have much right now. My Breeze should be ready by July (6 mths) and my Apple will be about 4-5 at that point. I do have Chiante I can bring a couple bottles. It should be about 6-7 months in the making then. Damn, why do I have to be so new to this hobby. OOOOh my Berry Mead shoud be about 5 months also at that point.. To new to the hobby to have any thing aged very long but we like it...


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 13, 2010)

If this works we could make it a yearly event.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Damn, I really don't have much right now. My Breeze should be ready by July (6 mths) and my Apple will be about 4-5 at that point. I do have Chiante I can bring a couple bottles. It should be about 6-7 months in the making then. Damn, why do I have to be so new to this hobby. OOOOh my Berry Mead shoud be about 5 months also at that point.. To new to the hobby to have any thing aged very long but we like it...



Dude, just do what the rest of the burghers do. Dump some Boone's Farm in a colored bottle and throw your label on and call is Roethlesburger Pee LMAO 

Really don't worry about it. It takes time to build up a supply


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dan I was gonna expand you that label idea and add something about bars and 20 year old girls for the Roethlesburger Pee but my better judgment got me


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2010)

While this is going to be exciting. Doug bring what you fill comfortable with and if anyone makes beer, so does Mike you guys can always bring a few bottles of that as well. I know he has some to try out.

I like the idea of everyone trading off wines. 

Djrockingsteve and I have pm today and my thought was to try to get him to come early in the afternoon but that won't work for him, that day he needs to be at the wedding by 2:30 that day. So some time later in the year we need to look at doing something on a Sunday.

I haven't heard from DennisS but I know he was looking to see when his family reunion was because he will be coming from Florida, so hopefully he can make it. Xanxer I have a feeling you will be driving the farthest, God Bless you that's a heck of a drive you are making.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey you can put me down for entertainment when I'm able to grace all of your presence.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm very flexible for the most part as far as dates go if we need to switch things up. Keep us posted...


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 14, 2010)

Julie said:


> I like the idea of everyone trading off wines.



Trading??? I was thinking more like... 

Seriously though, I do like the idea of a designated driver for the day, and note to ffment...if your stuff isn't ready, not to worry. As someone said, we could always do another one later.
If we have as much fun doing it as we are talking about it, it will be very cool.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't really care what day we have it. I have a very flexible schedule. The boyfriend may not be able to come if it's a drill weekend or his 2 week training thing, but if that's the case, I'll just end up bringing a friend instead. Backseat drivers help pass the time... lol!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 14, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> I don't really care what day we have it. I have a very flexible schedule. The boyfriend may not be able to come if it's a drill weekend or his 2 week training thing, but if that's the case, I'll just end up bringing a friend instead. Backseat drivers help pass the time... lol!



What unit is your BF with? I noticed you mentioned this in a previous post. My son had drill the same weekend as your BF. My son has drill this weekend also.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Brookville - Army Reserves


----------



## Julie (Apr 14, 2010)

Let's keep going with this date with the understanding the if too many can't make that we will change.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan Julie...


----------



## Julie (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, we have a date set. Let's talk food!

We are getting ribs and wings and if anyone would like to pitch in that would be appreciated. 

So far here is what we have:

Rodo is bringing Marinated Turkey tenderloins
Runningwolk is bringing macoroni salad


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2010)

Man Im bummed this is so far away, anyone want to send their private jet over to pick me up?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Man Im bummed this is so far away, anyone want to send their private jet over to pick me up?



We'll keep the this link open during the party and send you blow by blow happenings if that helps! But I don't think I'll be able to send pictures by DRIOD though. I think we have more members in western Pa then all of the other countries put together other than the US.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, you Pa'ers need to get lives!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I'm in MD but It's going to be a fun drive  Hopefully will book a night at the B&B in town there.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 22, 2010)

We can bring an anti-pasta salad, paper plates and napkins. 

This is going to be a good time I can tell.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 22, 2010)

Me and Kat will bring her double chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an Easy Up and 2 small folding tables if needed also.


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 22, 2010)

silly question here. 

It is July 10th we're talking about, right?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 22, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> silly question here.
> 
> It is July 10th we're talking about, right?




Yes, July 10th which will be a Saturday.


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Man Im bummed this is so far away, anyone want to send their private jet over to pick me up?



Where's Troy? Didn't he say he flew a plane to go see Leanne? Wade get ahold to Troy and tell him he needs to fly you and your family here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Julie said:


> Where's Troy? Didn't he say he flew a plane to go see Leanne? Wade get ahold to Troy and tell him he needs to fly you and your family here.



Troy flew the coup with his chickens


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Me and Kat will bring her double chocolate cupcakes.



Oh I have the perfect wine to go with that!


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Troy flew the coup with his chickens



LOL, he doesn't have chickens, just cats! And he has cats because they make sure he makes good wine! You know how finicky cats are, there is no way they would let him screw that up! 

Get the jet out Troy you have to bring Wade to Western PA.


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I have an Easy Up and 2 small folding tables if needed also.



Doug, 

I"ll let you know later if I need them. I am planning on putting the food on our island which is 3' x 4' and if it is nice enough we can all hang out on the deck so I will wait until we are closer to the event to see if I need them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2010)

Since I don't sleep much I was thinking about the party. This time or maybe in the future if you get enough attendees you could raffle off a new 5 gallon glass carboy. Only a buck a chance if you had @27 people. That would pay for it and to spend a dollar to win a new carboy would be cool.

I know someone on here would want it full not empty. Who's it gonna be??


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2010)

ME ! ! ! !


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2010)

Steve I already got two suppliers on the internet to donate door prizes. So far a I got a mini jet filter and a Enolmatic bottle filler.


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2010)

Gee, should we require the person to be present?


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

You got someone to donate an Enolmatic and a Minijet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You da man!!!!!!!!! HMMMM< maybe I can make it after all!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You got someone to donate an Enolmatic and a Minijet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You da man!!!!!!!!! HMMMM< maybe I can make it after all!



I guess even bad backs have their price


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

I love my pump but I have heard really great things about the enolmatic so Id really like to give it a try.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 2, 2010)

Definately think winner should be present.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2010)

Anyone that sends a case of wine will get a ticket...you can trust me


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> ...you can trust me



:<  :<  :<  :<  :<  :<  :<  :<  :<  :<


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2010)

Yes I think you should be present. I figured if you had enough folks to charge a buck it wouldn't cost anyone anything but a donation that's great. Maybe I could send a few bottles that could be grouped together as a runner up prize.

Everybody wins. Sad we can't make it. Now thru December wedding wedding wedding. What a blast.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Yes I think you should be present. I figured if you had enough folks to charge a buck it wouldn't cost anyone anything but a donation that's great. Maybe I could send a few bottles that could be grouped together as a runner up prize.
> 
> Everybody wins. Sad we can't make it. Now thru December wedding wedding wedding. What a blast.



Let me know what you're doing, if you need me to I can pickup anything you need from you.

Maybe I'll see if I can get SHB to donate something for a give away. Doesn't hurt to ask....


----------



## wyntheef (May 3, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve I already got two suppliers on the internet to donate door prizes. So far a I got a mini jet filter and a Enolmatic bottle filler.



Wow. Nice play Dan!


----------



## Julie (May 13, 2010)

Ok,

For anyone who is interested in staying at the local B&B here is their website:

http://www.themainstayatsaxonburg.com/home.htm


----------



## xanxer82 (May 13, 2010)

Looks like a nice b&b. will book next payday.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 15, 2010)

Time is getting closer for this. Looking forward to it. We'll have our 3 y/o so we won't be staying overnight anywhere but our home. That B&B does look really nice.


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, we are down to less than three weeks, let's get a final count of who is coming. Can everyone who is still planning on our picnic please chime in with how many will be coming with you?

thanks.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 21, 2010)

Figures, we rarely have anything planned and on this day we were invited to my wife's boss's daughter's grad party and a good friend of mine's son's grad party. We have 3 different things to do this day. Guess what....

We'll be there....it will be myself, my wife (better half) and our 3 y/o daughter. You can count that as 2 1/2 or 3.

We were planning on bringing a pasta salad, and can bring plates, napkins and plastic (heavy plastic) silverware. 

I offered before, we also have an easy up and 2 folding tables about 30x42 in length if we need to bring them it's no problem.


If there is anything else, let me know.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 21, 2010)

Me and Kat will be there. I have to book the room at the bed & breakfast on pay day this week.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the b&b is already booked by a wedding group that day and I tried calling hotel saxonburg a few times and it just ran and rang and rang to no avail. If that's how they provide customer service Ill pass on that one. Any other suggestions Julie?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got back from South Hills Brewing Supply. They have doubled the size of their Greentree store. Wow, it's only been 3 weeks since I was there and to say the least I was shocked. The are now carrying Wine Expert, Cellar Craft and the new addtion of R J Spagnols. 

Anyway, what does that have to do with our picnic. I previously mentioned, when Dan was joking about his toys being door prizes, about seeing about a donation from them. I met the owner, Jon and he was kind enough to supply us with 2 - $25.00 gift certificates for our picnic. Certificates are good at any of their locations including Country wines.

Now someone has to remind me to bring them to the picnic.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hotel Saxonburg is completely booked due to a wedding. Tried calling Jenny's Guestroom and only got voicemail....
Any suggestions?


----------



## Julie (Jun 23, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Hotel Saxonburg is completely booked due to a wedding. Tried calling Jenny's Guestroom and only got voicemail....
> Any suggestions?



Dan, I just pm'd you. If you can't get ahold of Jenny's there is a Comfort Inn 8 miles away. Also, Armstrong Bed and Breakfast, they are about 3 miles away.

It doesn't surprise me about Saxonburg Hotel, they only rent 1 or 2 rooms just so that can keep Hotel in their name. I won't stay there.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ended up missing a call from Jenny's. I'll try back tomorrow morning. Sounds like a nice place. If that doesn't work, there is the comfort inn.


----------



## rodo (Jun 23, 2010)

Julie 
Two for sure, my son and his fiance are still trying to get off work that day. (I think they have been procrastinating)

What town is the Comfort Inn in? We were thinking about the Holiday Inn in Cranberry Twp..


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2010)

rodo said:


> Julie
> Two for sure, my son and his fiance are still trying to get off work that day. (I think they have been procrastinating)
> 
> What town is the Comfort Inn in? We were thinking about the Holiday Inn in Cranberry Twp..



It is in Butler and this would be closer to us than Cranberry. Here is the address:

1 Comfort Ln 
Butler, PA 16001
(866) 969-8065


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is the confirmation list and food list. If anything needs changed just post the change and I will put it all together.

Main course will be Ribs & wings, if anyone is interested in pitching in on the cost that would be appreciated

Runningwolf 4 Macaroni Salad

Xanxer82 2 Double Chocolate cupcakes

Rodo 2 Marinated turkey breasts (maybe 4)

ffemt 21/2 Anti pasta, paper plates, silverware,
napkins
Wyntheef 2? Not a confirmation on this thread but
mention on another thead he was still
coming
Julie 2 potato skins and maybe a couple
appetizers. When I start cooking I
kinda get out of control, God knows 
what I will decide to make.

If anyone else is coming please confirm that and if you decide at the last minute just come on over.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

Julie said:


> Here is the confirmation list and food list. If anything needs changed just post the change and I will put it all together.
> 
> Main course will be Ribs & wings, if anyone is interested in pitching in on the cost that would be appreciated
> 
> ...



Looks good and we'll gladly kick in for cost of ribs and wings. I decided that I was also going to try my hand at baking. I like to cook but I never made a pie before. I'm going to make a strawberry pie also. You guys can be the guini pigs for it.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Looks good and we'll gladly kick in for cost of ribs and wings. I decided that I was also going to try my hand at baking. I like to cook but I never made a pie before. I'm going to make a strawberry pie also. You guys can be the guini pigs for it.



LOL, Oh No!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2010)

When I was very young (not so long ago) my Mom gave me a cook book. I took it upon myself to make a strawberry pie. 

I used graham crackers and a little butter to make the crust then filled it with strawberries.

THEN I BAKED IT! My Dad did have a piece. Not positive what happened to the rest but I bet it went in the trash. I will never forget that.

Doug. DON'T BAKE THE PIE!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> When I was very young (not so long ago) my Mom gave me a cook book. I took it upon myself to make a strawberry pie.
> 
> I used graham crackers and a little butter to make the crust then filled it with strawberries.
> 
> ...




Hey I'm a good cook. I've been told my nut rolls are some of the best out there. Even my MIL after several years admitted that. I have standing orders for them around Christmas.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I've been told my nut rolls are some of the best out there.



There is a joke in here but I don't have time to go to the corner.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> There is a joke in here but I don't have time to go to the corner.



I didn't figure it would take long to get a jab in there.....Go to the corner for just the thought. Nikki will share any goodies she has.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

All right you two no bikering. You never see anyone else doing that on here or instigating each other. Be adults and act responsible. If you need to use Tom, Wade and myself as an example! We learned from Troy.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2010)

Runningwolf you are the epitome of innocence. 

And trust me when I say, Nikki ain't sharing but she would probably be willing to do some trading .


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 28, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Nikki will share any goodies she has.



I'm going to the corner, too.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 2, 2010)

I know better than to trust the weather forcast but as of now the 10 day forecast if the 10th is calling for Partly cloudy and 82 with a 20% chance of precip. We can only hope they are correct.


----------



## Julie (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy Cow, I just checked the weather for Saturday and I am now scared that I jinxed the day. It is calling for cloudy in the morning and sunny in the afternoon w/a high of 78. This is good, no rain.

Doug, we won't need the tables but maybe some chairs. Actually if any of you guys have the camp/sling chairs that would probably work. I think I have enough but want to make sure.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 6, 2010)

Julie said:


> Holy Cow, I just checked the weather for Saturday and I am now scared that I jinxed the day. It is calling for cloudy in the morning and sunny in the afternoon w/a high of 78. This is good, no rain.
> 
> Doug, we won't need the tables but maybe some chairs. Actually if any of you guys have the camp/sling chairs that would probably work. I think I have enough but want to make sure.




I think I have 4 of the folding camp chairs. I'll throw them in the car along with the easy up just in case.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 9, 2010)

What time should we show up tomorrow Julie? I already have the address programmed into my GPS.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 9, 2010)

These are coming too.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got home from a wonderful time. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much as we did. Heres a pic of the forum members in attendance. I'm terrible with names but here we are.... Thanks everyone for a wonderful time. Looking forward to the next get together.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

WOW what a day! Thank you Julie and Mike for being such wonderful host's!

We had door Prizes and gave away three $25 gift certificates (2 from country wines and one from George at fine Vine Wines), and also 2 cases of empty bottles, misc bag of bungs and such and a bottle of wine donated from djsteve who could not make it. Also Rod and Michael passed out cool dvd's but I can't tell you what they are right now but someone else will step in and explain them (CRS syndrome). I will post pictures of food and wine first...OOOOO it was soooo good!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad you all met and had a good time. More of us should do what U guys/gals did.

Now just imagine doing this EVERY month!. Well thats what my wine club does. The food is "Top Shelf".. Oh yea so is our wine 
We even find time for a "Topic" to discuss


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't tell you how proud I am to be a member of such a great forum. The bond here is like no other forum. It was so nice to get together with a few of you today on suce a beatiful day! Yes we did raise a toast to Nikki who was not permitted out of the corner after last night! Thank you everyone for such a great day and I hope everyone made it home or makes it home safely.

I am really looking forward to hosting the next one on August 14th.

Julie, Kat, Dan B, and Doug (emtff)





Steve (winethief), Martha, Paul and Sue





Michael(creator of our map) and parents Jeannie and Rod (Rodo)






Left to Right..Doug, Rod, Sue, Dan, Julie, Michael, Steve, Kat and Dan. Did you notice that huge hops plant behind me?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Tom said:


> Glad you all met and had a good time. More of us should do what U guys/gals did.
> 
> Now just imagine doing this EVERY month!. Well thats what my wine club does. The food is "Top Shelf".. Oh yea so is our wine
> We even find time for a "Topic" to discuss



Thanks Tom and I can't believe I left out the wine part. So much wine. Everyone brought wine to trade and sample. I have to tell you guys though, you think Rodo has a cool wine cellar...thats nothing! You have to taste his wine, OMG it is the very best I have had. All the wine was great but you know that one that takes you over the edge...his is a cliff hanger. Julies Hot pepper wine, now the took you completly over the edge (I want a bottle next time you make it please!). It was hot, drinkable and tasted damn good!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Julie..I hope you didn't have any hanger on'ers as I know you like to go to bed early. I wish I had gotten more pictures as I did not have any of Dougs wife, daughter and son's girlfriend. I am sure I miss a few others. All great people. Now get to bed and kick anyone left out to the porch...LMAO


----------



## Julie (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, there was about 12 bottles that were open, I am currently working on those.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well, there was about 12 bottles that were open, I am currently working on those.



All by yourself??? Forgot to mention about Mikes Beer. It also was fantastic. I don't like most beer from most micro brewers but I did taste Mikes and it was very good!

Just heard on the news an excellent harvest forcasted for grapes this year and they are about three weeks early just like everything else.


----------



## rodo (Jul 11, 2010)

For all those who asked about the "Apple Pie Wine" here is the link to where I got the recipe.

http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/17126-apple-wine-from-store-bought-juice/

However I used cider instead of store bought juice. Thinking about starting another with juice though.


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 11, 2010)

Had a great time yestday. Nice to meet all of you and thanks for sharing all of your very nice wines, beer, food and company. kudos to Julie and Mike.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 11, 2010)

It was defiantely a good time. Mike and Julie were terrific host to open their house up to a bunch of strangers bearing gifts of alcohol and food. Everyone came from near and far to enjoy a day of friendship and good times. Glad to see all made it home safely so far.


----------



## Julie (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I am sitting here eating a piece of blueberry/strawberry pie for breakfast. Doug, I like this one the best. Mike and I had a blast! Kitchen is cleaned, no more cooking for today, we are going jeepin and eating leftovers when we get back.

Again, great time, food was great and I loved all the wines I tasted. And I will still be tasting for the next couple of days, LOL. Glad everyone made it home safely and Xanxer, you and Kat take your time going back to Maryland.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 11, 2010)

rodo said:


> For all those who asked about the "Apple Pie Wine" here is the link to where I got the recipe.
> 
> http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/17126-apple-wine-from-store-bought-juice/
> 
> However I used cider instead of store bought juice. Thinking about starting another with juice though.



Me and Kat are excited about popping thr cork on the apple pie wine. I'm thinking around thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey who won all the door prizes? Hope they come in handy. We partied 6 hours but I thought about you often. Glad it was a beautiful day weather wise.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 12, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Hey who won all the door prizes? Hope they come in handy. We partied 6 hours but I thought about you often. Glad it was a beautiful day weather wise.




I know Mike, Julie's husband, won a SHBS gift certificate, Olesia and I both won a case of bottles, Dan's friend won your bottle of wine, Sammi won the airlocks, and I'm not sure who won the other gift certificates.


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I know Mike, Julie's husband, won a SHBS gift certificate, Olesia and I both won a case of bottles, Dan's friend won your bottle of wine, Sammi won the airlocks, and I'm not sure who won the other gift certificates.



I believe it was Rod (Rodo)


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Julie said:


> I believe it was Rod (Rodo)



I won the Fine Vine Wines certificate. Going to use it sometime this week.


----------

